# Processing question; what you can use the fat for?



## Nao57 (Oct 28, 2020)

So I'm still getting into rabbits and new to this.

I'm watching a Youtube video on how to process them. And in the video the person is saying rabbit fat tastes disgusting, but that if you wanted to in a survival situation you could feed the entire neighborhood with it.

I'm wondering if there's a way to process rabbit fat to make it not taste disgusting, or not make food cooked in lard made out of it taste disgusting? What do you think? 

I think this might be important to know...

Because... if there's a food shortage, you would need cooking oil but not be able to get it at the store. The stores would be likely overpriced, whether or not there's trouble or not. 

And this is why it might be a need to figure out a way to process the rabbit fat in a way into lard that makes it not taste disgusting. (I've heard that duck fat also doesn't taste good either...)

But some lard from some animals isn't disgusting right? So doesn't that mean that people already figured out how to process some types of animals fats to not taste gross? So if it can be done for one type of meat species then its reasonable to think that some (but maybe not all) of other meat species could have a process to make them work.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm sure that if there was a SHTF situation, rabbit fat could find a use. I render the fat from the feeder pigs we raise and make lard. I can it. The first batch I made in 2018 lasted 2 years and I just made more a few weeks ago. 






						LARD
					

I rendered l rendered lard for the first time yesterday. This is a thread for us to discuss lard, rendering it, canning it and using it in cooking. @frustratedearthmother  @Britesea  @Mini Horses  @NH Homesteader and anyone else please add your experience to the thread!   So yesterday I took out...



					www.sufficientself.com
				




I raised rabbits many years ago, but they never had much fat on them. A fat doe is hard to breed. Too much internal fat and she won't take. Beef tallow also makes an acceptable fat, but I have never rendered any. I'll find out when we take our steer to slaughter.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 29, 2020)

I agree with Bay...if your rabbit has so much fat you can render it into lard, then you are feeding WAY too much.  I've butchered plenty of rabbits and never noticed any stored fat on them....they are typically a lean meat animal. 

Having said that, it appears this is actually a thing and people do render rabbit fat:









						Rending down Rabbit Leaf Fat
					

Lets just say that my big bucks that I raised up not just for meat but for full proper winter coats on them, were fat! FAT! they are free feed and Dh does not believe in giving out the ration on th…




					livingmydreamlifeonthefarm.com
				









						Eat the Bunny | StarChefs.com
					






					www.starchefs.com
				




I render chicken fat in a small double boiler pan set, then strain it and freeze it flat in quart size bags.   I LOVE chicken fat in cooking...gives everything a creamy, wonderful texture.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 29, 2020)

Had very little fat also. Even a 18 month old doe. I butchered 10 this summer.


----------



## Nao57 (Oct 29, 2020)

So can I ask to compare notes with you all that have slim healthy rabbits of good size? 

By this, I want to ask you the cup size of pellets you use per meal? (As I'm kind of new I don't know if I'm getting it the way the veterans would.)


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 29, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> So can I ask to compare notes with you all that have slim healthy rabbits of good size?
> 
> By this, I want to ask you the cup size of pellets you use per meal? (As I'm kind of new I don't know if I'm getting it the way the veterans would.)



When we were raising meat rabbits they all got a tuna can full of pellets per day and we kept their hay net full.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> When we were raising meat rabbits they all got a* tuna can* full of pellets per day and we kept their hay net full.


Exactly what I was going to say! Great minds think alike!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 29, 2020)

Our new Zealands were fed free choice pellets and hay. In groups of 4. They were 5 to 6# processed at 12 weeks 
Our breeders get 1 8oz cup of pellets.


----------



## Rex79 (Oct 31, 2020)

I've been wondering if I was feeding my rabbits too much!

My standard Rexes get 3 and a half ounces a day.  My Rex kits get about 2 or 3 oz a day but unsure how much each kit is getting.

My New Zealand's get 7oz a day.

The feed is 15% protein.  

I give them lots of hay plus the occasional BOSS and oats.  They get a few greens daily and the occasional carrot or apple.  They always have pine cones to chew on and I give them willow, apple or pear twigs every few days.

Is this too much?  It doesn't matter what time of day I go out to see them they are always looking for more food, even if they still have hay or pellets left.  I don't feed them every time I go out as don't want them to associated me with food.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 31, 2020)

Do they have large dewlaps under their chins and rolls on their hips?  If so, they are too fat.  It sounds like an awful lot of food.  Rabbits are like chickens...they always act like they are starving and haven't had anything to eat for days, no matter how full they are.


----------



## Rex79 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you @Beekissed,

one of my does has a small dewlap and another doe had one while she was pregnant but its gone now.  No rolls on hips.  

I'll cut back on the BOSS and other tasty treats.  Should I cut down on the amount of pellets for both the Rexes and NZ?  I like to give them twigs and pine cones to help keep their teeth healthy and to stop them being bored - is this a good thing to do?

My chickens acted like they are starving too!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 1, 2020)

Rex79 said:


> Thank you @Beekissed,
> 
> one of my does has a small dewlap and another doe had one while she was pregnant but its gone now.  No rolls on hips.
> 
> ...



If they don't seem overly fat, then you are probably doing just fine as you are.  The twigs and pine cones are great....can you also give them a mineral wheel for their teeth?  Tends to keep them ground down but also provide some extra salt and minerals.  

I used to free feed the NZ breeders, but found they overate if I did that, so that's when I switched to giving them a tuna can full each day.  If yours are not overly fat and producing small litters or no litters because of that obesity, then I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Rex79 (Nov 1, 2020)

I give them Himalayan salt licks for the extra minerals which most of them seem to like.  I found they didn't like a mineral wheel.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 3, 2020)

There are a handful of people who render the fat of animals into tallow and make emergency candles of them. You could always try that!


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 4, 2020)

They sure are fun to watch. 

Lately my rabbits have been starting to accept me a bit more. (To a point).


----------



## sueand (Nov 5, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> So I'm still getting into rabbits and new to this.
> 
> I'm watching a Youtube video on how to process them. And in the video the person is saying rabbit fat tastes disgusting, but that if you wanted to in a survival situation you could feed the entire neighborhood with it.
> 
> ...


When I used to raise rabbits I would render the fat and use it in making soap.  Not all rabbit fat just a portion. I save all fats to either cook with or make soap .


----------



## Rex79 (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow, soap making, what a good idea.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 6, 2020)

Rex79 said:


> Wow, soap making, what a good idea.



That makes sense too! I like it also. 

People can make their own soup, and while I haven't done it myself I'd seen relatives do it. I think people use borax in there somehow but I don't know the recipe.


----------

